# Show us pics of transport trailers



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Can you grand customizers please post some pics of any TRANSPORT TRAILERS you have customized. I was at a swap on the weekend picked up a punch of diecast trailers and a few cabs ones even plastic i will post pics lets see yours first.

OPPS PLEASE AND THANK YOU:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:

I want to convert a few at the garage and need to see whats out their.


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

*Open transport haulers*

Here's a few I've done


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those look great MrG!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

MrG are those plastic or diecast.. They look awesome!!!


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

*Trickle Ford C900 transporters*

They are plastic made by me. Thanks for the nice coment


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool builds Mr.G, I must say...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

This Truck isn't really worthy of this Thread(especially IF Randy M. posts pix of HIS Roll-Backs), but here is a slapped together hauler, which is no longer, as it was soon converted into a Water Tanker Truck for my Dirttrack Oval.



























AND Previously, the Green Rig was also a Ramp truck, as seen on the left in this older shot....








PS- the other Haulers are merely Diecast static models....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a scratch built I did a few years ago...



Also another old build using the Hot Wheels ramp...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy, both of those are Awesome :thumbsup: Especially the fifth wheel Trick Truck and Trailer


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the fifth wheel trailer is cool and I like the blue coupe too


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

One of my favorite builds.

This one was further along but It suffered damage in the move to AL.


Still working out the overall feel for this one.



This was just a natural.


I picture this flower car with a 1/4 midget in the bed.



Last but not least.... I am building these Econolines for the IROC cars for our next NASA race.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love the vans, and that first Ford wedge truck rocks!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I like all the car truck n trailer in the first pic, and the green ford mini lindy cab. 
and the econoline vans
the 47 chevy stockcar is too cool ...are the vans resin or vacumform ?
u got some really cool ideas.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

The Econolines are resin. They are SWB. The mold wasn't as good as I wanted so I never made the inner so for now they are just slosh cast with styrene posts. When I am finally employed again I will pick up some material and redo them and put a few up for sale. I might be persuaded to sell a couple of bodies as long as no one complains about the quality! LOL!
The Green Cab has a modified Atlas chassis complete with Tyco brush tubes with heat sinks. It handles well but no speed yet. I need to put a hotter arm I think.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

There are some great pictures here...Love all of these!!

Thanks for posting everyone. 

Bob...getting from point A to point B...zilla


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys these pics are awesome they just gave the creative juices a jolt''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Here is a trailer and hauler I built last winter. The hauler is on a 4 gear chassis.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Larry that is one nice set up there with #2 & #7.....Lets go racing!!

I'm digging all the Customs in this thread.  Lots of work went into them.









I made the window for this out of red clear sheet styrene.
The driver is a Clix figure and my Hooters Decal supply is running low cry.

Bob...have a Greg Gipe hauler in the works now also...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice ones Larry and B...Z. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Made from a Hot Wheels "Van de Kamp's Fish-o-Saurs" truck in dark blue and silver. I liked the look of it as a vintage racing team transport truck for parts, tools, etc., so I got out the red spray paint, computer-printed up new sides for the box, and did the detailing in craft acrylics. I painted round headlights in the square ones, since I'm aiming at a Sixties look. The red Krylon was a bit old and lumpy, so it took a lot more sanding and buffing than I expected. 

I left the bumper and grille in the body color, the way some older trucks (especially European) were. It helps set a more modern truck design back a little farther in time. Or am I just lazy?

The name comes from the fondly-remembered '67 Cinerama movie *Grand Prix*. Signore Manetta is the arrogant, elegant Italian team manager who stands in for Enzo, dramatically speaking. That way, I guess, when the Honda (sorry, "Yamura") team wins the championship, they haven't defeated the Ferrari factory team, but only Scuderia Manetta, and the _Commendatore_ still cooperates in the making of the film.

- D


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Does this count as a hauler??










How about this one??










I made these a few years ago. They are conversions and the how I did it is in my thread "The Pig Pen" Have a good day. pig


----------

